# Recommended Tax Advisor



## LadaNiva (Dec 31, 2014)

I am looking for a good tax advisor in Portugal (Algarve area preferred) who is familiar with the tax treaty between Portugal and the USA and who preferably has familiarity with the rules regarding the taxation of Federal retirement income and Social Security. Would be grateful for any referrals from American's retired in Portugal who a local accountant they can highly recommend.


----------



## Bazoo (Apr 25, 2015)

I have used the Professor of International Law at Algarve University for my NHR and tax situation, he does private work and has several offices. send me a PM and I can send you his details


----------



## LadaNiva (Dec 31, 2014)

Excuse my ignorance but what is a PM? I'm new to this site but didn't see any option to correspond directly with you (assuming the PM denotes Personal Message) without the message being displayed in the public forums. I'm probably missing something quite simple so let me know how to send you a PM.


----------



## Bazoo (Apr 25, 2015)

a private message, click on my name and it should be an option


----------

